# 60D vs 700D/T5i



## biertje (Aug 2, 2019)

So I think I've just about narrowed it down to the 60D or the 700D/T5i as a second camera. They are both coming up as the same price on the second hand market. I'm leaning towards the 60D as it's similar in ergonomics to by 760D and appears to be marginally better. However, the 700D does have a few more mod cons on it.
 But I wanted to know which way more experienced users on here would recommend.

Primary use for wildlife photography.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 2, 2019)

The one selling point for me is the whether sealing of the 60D. 

There are so close in functionality that its almost a non-sequiter. 

but past experiences have taught me dust and wind and moisture are the killers.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 2, 2019)

Just been and looked at the spec,s as has been said above they are very close. 
It comes down to the higher iso for the 700d  vers the weather sealing on the 60d.
If I were me I would go for the 60d,  are you ever really going to need that difference in iso.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 2, 2019)

I had a T5 (not T5i) as my entree back into photography and it served me well.   I have acquired several bodies since both new and vintage.  I have a 50D and I really like that layout.  Similar to my 6D Mark II.  I would lean towards the 60D.


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 2, 2019)

The 60d is the better choice. Weather sealed and similar in layout to your current camera.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 2, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> The 60d is the better choice. Weather sealed and similar in layout to your current camera.



I wonder if the 50D is also weather sealed.  The 6D Mark II is and on a recent expedition that made all the difference.  Of course one must have weather sealed lenses.

Regardless, weather sealing is worth it.


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 2, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > The 60d is the better choice. Weather sealed and similar in layout to your current camera.
> ...



The 50D is not officially weather sealed, but can withstand light rain or snow. According to Canon and users.


----------



## biertje (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the thoughts. Looks like the 60D it is.
What kind of shutter count should I be looking for? Most seem to be coming up at around 25,000.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 3, 2019)

biertje said:


> Most seem to be coming up at around 25,000.



@RowdyRay may have experience with this but 25k, from what I have heard others say, sounds fine, even low.  Let us know what you do.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 3, 2019)

Just looked at a site I use, the expected shutter life for a 60d is ....100,000


----------



## Dacaur (Aug 3, 2019)

Yea, I would say go for the 60d as well. Double the battery life, 1/8000 vs 1/4000 max shutter speed, 1/250 vs 1/200 flash sync.... The only thing I like better about the t5i is it has a touch screen and the 60d doesn't.


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 4, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> biertje said:
> 
> 
> > Most seem to be coming up at around 25,000.
> ...



Not really, just what I've read and heard. Some report getting well over that rated number too. Obviously, the lower the better.


----------



## AgniGadiyaram (Aug 5, 2019)

I hesitate to choose between these two model also, seems 60d is better choice after veiwing all advise


----------



## Zaphod2319 (Dec 3, 2019)

I just purchased a 60D for many of the reasons discussed in this thread. the video quality and sound was another dimension that brought me to the 60D.  After getting the camera I like the angles afforded by shooting in live view and rotating the LCD screen. 2K shutter count with the kit 18-135mm for $380. The owner used it for recording interviews for a year and then bought a video camera so it has sat since 2015.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 3, 2019)

Zaphod2319 said:


> I just purchased a 60D for many of the reasons discussed in this thread.



Excellent.  I have a 30D, 50D, and 6D Mark II and really like the layout.  I'm sure you will enjoy your new kit.


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome to the 60d owners I really like 60d


----------

